# IP - DHCP - czy moge wymusic stala koncowke IP ??

## Nomen

Hello

Mam laptopa ktorego nosze pomiedzy klientami. Mam kilka konfiguracji sieciowych ale generalnie chcialbym sobie to uproscic poprzez ciagly wpis DHCP w /etc/conf.d/net . Jedyne co mnie meczy to chcialbym aby koncowka mojego IP byla zawsze taka sama. 

Mianowicie X.X.X.180 ,reszta moze isc z automatu. 

Wiem ,ze zaraz ktos sie odezwie ,ze moge to sobie na routerach u klientow poustawiac. OK moge, ale interesuje mnie czy jest taka mozliwosc w Gentoo ,zeby po otrzymaniu adresu z DHCP wymusic inna koncowke IP.

----------

## Yatmai

Jakoś mi się nie wydaje, lapek wysyła prośbę o przydzielenie ip i bierze co dostał. No chyba, że zmienisz mac'a i ponownie wyślesz żądanie aż do skutku  :Wink: 

Ale pomysł powiedzmy delikatnie "szalony"  :Wink:  Chodź przyznam, że mam podobny problem biegając po ludziach z laptopem

----------

## Raku

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> Mam laptopa ktorego nosze pomiedzy klientami. Mam kilka konfiguracji sieciowych ale generalnie chcialbym sobie to uproscic poprzez ciagly wpis DHCP w /etc/conf.d/net . Jedyne co mnie meczy to chcialbym aby koncowka mojego IP byla zawsze taka sama. 
> 
> Mianowicie X.X.X.180 ,reszta moze isc z automatu. 
> ...

 

taka możliwość jest na każdym linuksie - wystaczy trochę poskryptować:

w skrócie: skrypt uruchamia się po przyznaniu przez DHCP adresu IP i działa tak:

1. Zapisuje w zmiennych pierwsze trzy oktety adresu IP, maskę, bramę, DNSy

2. Wyłącza DHCP

3. Wyznacza nowy adres IP: to co zapisał w zmiennej + twoja końcówka

4. Konfiguruje sieć poleceniem ifconfig i route na podstawie zebranych wcześniej danych, generując dodatkowo poprawne /etc/resolv.conf.

Tak na oko: z 15 minut roboty + kilka dni na wodotryski, żeby ładnie wyglądało  :Cool:  .

----------

## Yatmai

A jeśli ktoś już ma adres z podaną końcówką ?

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A jeśli ktoś już ma adres z podaną końcówką ?

 

To będzie konfilkt. Przed tym nie da się już tak łatwo ustrzec bez rekonfiguracji serwera DHCP.

EDIT: skrypt może wcześniej (przez wyłączeniem klienta DHCP - pkt. 1.) sprawdzić, czy IP jest wolne. Pozostanie jednak problem, gdy ktoś nowy się właczy i serwer DHCP przydzieli mu ten adres.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

właściwie to jest taki myk w protokole dhcp że klient może poprosić o adres jaki chce. właściwie odbywa się to po zainicjowaniu transakcji. tzn klient już wysłał pakied typu discover i dostał w odpowiedzi ofertę serwera. w odpowiedzi na ofertę servera zamiast zażądać tego ip co mu server zarezerwował przy dawaniu oferty, adresu z końcówką 180. wówczas serwer może odpowiedzieć na kilka sposobów, ale właściwie zbija sie to w 3 możliwości: 1. w pakiecie acknowledge da adres z końcówką 180 jeśli był wolny(sytuacja przez nas pożądana). 2. w acknowledge kompletnie oleje to że klient poprosił o inne IP i da taki jaki mu się podobało( tego nie lubimy), 3. zwróci komunikat not acknowledge i poda czemu. w 3 przypadku zazwyczaj chodzi o to że taki adres już jest przydzielony, czyli nie ma sensu się starać. przypadek nr 2 to typowy przypadek kiepskiego servera, jedyne co można w tedy zrobić to przynajmniej powiedzieć adminowi że serv nie specjalnie respektuje rfc.

----------

## Bialy

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> przypadek nr 2 to typowy przypadek kiepskiego servera, jedyne co można w tedy zrobić to przynajmniej powiedzieć adminowi że serv nie specjalnie respektuje rfc.

 

Może respektować. Mój serwer przydziela osobom trzecim adresy powyżej X.X.X.100. Ktoś inny mógł sobie wymyśleć, że serwer przydzieli osobom trzecim adresy do X.X.X.100. I kupa. Serwer pracuje według standardów, lecz adresu nie przydzieli.

----------

## Raku

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Może respektować. Mój serwer przydziela osobom trzecim adresy powyżej X.X.X.100. Ktoś inny mógł sobie wymyśleć, że serwer przydzieli osobom trzecim adresy do X.X.X.100. I kupa. Serwer pracuje według standardów, lecz adresu nie przydzieli.

 

ale wtedy będziemy mieli chyba do czynienia z "przypadkiem 3" - adres jest już przydzielony (tu - zarezerwowany dla kogo innego).

----------

## tytanick

Czy nie_mógłbyś na serwerze ustawić ze dla twojego laptopa (konkretnego macka) jest przypisany taki adres ip a nie inny ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Raku

 *tytanick wrote:*   

> Czy niemógłbyś na serwerze ustawić ze dla twojego laptopa (konkretnego macka) jest przypisany taki adres ip a nie inny ?

 

Mógłby...

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Wiem ,ze zaraz ktos sie odezwie ,ze moge to sobie na routerach u klientow poustawiac. OK moge, ale interesuje mnie czy jest taka mozliwosc w Gentoo ,zeby po otrzymaniu adresu z DHCP wymusic inna koncowke IP.

 

----------

